# Fritz!Fon + Netzwerk + keine fritzcard



## asmodis! (5. Juni 2002)

Folgender Fall:

In meinem Notebook ist standardmässig ein Modem eingebaut und eine Netzwerkkarte.
Im Büro nutze ich den Internetanschluss per Netzwerk, daheim per modem.
Nachdem ich keine Fritzcard habe, kann ich Fritz!fon nicht installieren.
Mein Betriebssystem ist WindowsXP.


Folgendes Problem:

Wie kann ich trotzdem per Notebook telefonieren und z.B. die SMS Funktion von FritzFon nutzen?
Wie kann ich trotzdem Faxe verschicken/Empfangen
Gibt es da ein Vergleichbares Programm? 
Geht des überhaupt übers Netzwerk? 




thx schon mal im Voraus.


asmo


----------



## TaxiDriver (13. Juni 2002)

**

du könntest es mit kenDSL von avm versuchen. das erlaubt das faxe schicken, internetsurfen etc. über das netzwerk.


----------



## asmodis! (13. Juni 2002)

Brauch ich dann nicht auch hardware von AVM? die Software bei der Fritzcard funktioniert ja nur wenn ich ne Fritzcard eingebaut hab, und ne Fritzcard fürs Notebook is ja net grad billig.....


----------

